# Converting 2009 Routan S to 2nd Row Captain's Chairs



## the_mighty_unknown (May 19, 2012)

Hello All!

I just bought myself a 2009 Routan S, got a pretty good deal and I'm pretty stoked about my new van.

The only thing I'd like to improve is to convert the 2nd row bench seat to some captains chairs. I searched around and saw people converting the Routan to use Stow and Go, but I'm not wanting that, just captain's chairs. Sorry if I missed an obvious post...I did look...

Looking in the cabin, it looks like it's configured to have captains chairs. I can see an unused "hook" in the floor about where the captain's chair would attach...just wondering if anyone has done this already and if it's even possible?

Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

If it were me, I'd probably go ahead and go with the Stow & Go captain chairs. It won't cost you any extra and will add a lot of convenience. In any event, if you look at the thread on converting to Stow & Go, there is a link to a company that converts Chrysler/Dodge minivans (among others) to handicap vans. They sell the seats fairly cheap -


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Zambee500 said:


> ... The handicap-conversion outfit will have a much larger selection of interior colors and all of the parts and everything you'd need to do the conversion.


 Except the Chrysler/Dodge greys aren't an exact color match :screwy:


----------

